# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Raffaele Ciriello (fotograf)

## shkodra13

Foto nga ekzodi i kosovareve.

Autori i fotove,italiani Raffaele Ciriello,u vra me 13 mars 2002 ne Ramallah ndersa po filmonte nje perleshje mes palestinezeve e ushtrise izraelite.

----------


## shkodra13

Grate e Kabulit

----------

